# [Gelöst]/dev/BOOT statt /dev/sda1 in fstab

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich beobachte in /etc/fstab

/dev/BOOT /boot

/dev/SWAP none swap

/dev/ROOT /

Müßte es nicht heißen:

/dev/sda1 /boot

/dev/sda2 none swap

/dev/sda3 /

Ist das eine Besonderheit von Gentoo?

Außerdem wird beim Booten das automatische

mount /dev/sda1 /boot

nicht ausgeführt, obwohl ich in genkernel --mountboot angegeben habe.

Wie ist die Erklärung für diese Besonderheiten?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Mon Jan 28, 2013 9:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## l3u

Evtl. ein gutgemeinter Hinweis darauf, dass man in der noch zu editierenden Beispiel-fstab "/dev/BOOT" mit seiner Boot-Partitons-Gerätedatei, "/dev/ROOT" mit seiner Root-Partitons-Gerätedatei, etc. ersetzen soll?

----------

## py-ro

Was auch ziemlich deutlich im Handbuch steht.

----------

## Hanisch

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Evtl. ein gutgemeinter Hinweis darauf, dass man in der noch zu editierenden Beispiel-fstab "/dev/BOOT" mit seiner Boot-Partitons-Gerätedatei, "/dev/ROOT" mit seiner Root-Partitons-Gerätedatei, etc. ersetzen soll?

 

Naja, das kann es wohl nicht sein, denn es läuft ja mit diesen Eintragungen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## py-ro

Doch... den / gibst du Ihm über Grub und /boot muss keine eigene Partition sein, daher macht es nichts, das da was nicht gemountet wird.

Allerdings fehlen dann ggf. zusätzliche mount Optionen für /

----------

## Hanisch

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Was auch ziemlich deutlich im Handbuch steht.

 

Ok. - habe ich wohl aiuf http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8 nicht genau genug gelesen.

Was mich hingegen wundert ist, daß es trotzdem geht. Deshalb meine Frage.

Meine /etc/fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

#/dev/ROOT      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3      /      ext3           defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0 1

#/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sr0      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user,exec   0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0
```

Benötige ich die Zeilen

proc ...

shm ...

Was bedeutet die Zeile

shm ...

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Mit der fstab geht das, da ja alle kritischen Zeilen kommentiert sind.

Und shm ist shared memory, in das Du ein tmpfs mountest. Kann man durchaus benutzen (ich tue das exessiv), muss man aber nicht. Tut aber auch nicht weh.

Und proc brauchst Du auch. Lass es einfach drin, mache die fstab etwas hübsch und alles ist gut.

----------

